# Game #57: Pistons @ Cavs (2/27/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 57*_


*Detroit Pistons* *(45-9) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (32-24)*

_*Monday, February 27, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*

 

*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' BENCH*
 

*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*

*•* Have another dominating physical game. Continue to break up Cleveland’s passes with deflections and keep gambling in the passing lane. Repeat the performance from the other game.

*•* Continue to drop of Eric Snow in anticipation of his passes and clog the driving lanes against LeBron and Flip (the only other Cavs player who actually drove).

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS' NOTES*

*•* Better substitution patterns and combinations need to be employed. A very responsive and flexible approach is mandatory. LeBron cannot play all night but if he's resting in stretches where the Pistons are back to blowing the game open, he has to return pronto. 

*•* Finish strong at the rim. Those floaters and lay ups that get blocked or clank off iron should be spiked. Either that or get fouled trying to finish strong. Against the Pistons, finesse moves should be used sparingly.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland can end their losing streak in a big way to getting revenge against the Pistons in the second night of this back-to-back match up. Despite coming out flat, the Cavs were in striking distance for much of the game and should look to seal the deal this time. If the starters score better this time around, along with a better effort at the foul line, things could be different.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I didnt think we had a chance in today's game, but tomorrow's game, i expect to be close and possibly win.

next games are:
sacremento
chicago
chicago
toronto
toronto


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well i missed most of the game today. But i caught the post game on the radio. And alot and i mean alot of the callers that called in prob 10-12 guys... had two of the samethings to say. The Cavaliers are soft as a team, because after Zydrunas got drilled no one came to his rescue, not even getting into Wallace's face, nothing at all. They just took it. Also they said even in the context of the game they didn not go down their and foul Rasheed hard or nothing, they looked weak and backed down is what i got from most of the callers.

2. They were all saying that Flip should be are starting point guard, he is too small too play Shooting Guard with DJ/Snow b/c its just the obvious. But ever caller was *****ing about Snow/DJ saying we need to start Flip. 
I will agree Flip brings alittle Larry back to our lineup, but I still like Snow and i like what he brings, that though i cannot say about Damon. I dont like what he brings to the table.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow was terrible out there LBJ: he made no decisive decisions with the basketball, whoever was guarding Snow simply sagged off him which led to passing lanes being clogged, and he also threw a couple of passes on fastbreaks which led to TO's instead of easy baskets.

That being said I think the biggest thing i would like to see is that pleasae no more D. Jones at SG. Rip Hamilton just killed him. Play Flip and Sasha at the 2 and have him rotate at the 1.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip will be starting soon, possibly even tomorrow. We are just playing alot better with him out there right now. 

And we did basically get punked by the Pistons from the opening tip when Z got busted up - somebody needed to step up there, either Lebron or Snow should have got in his grill. The refs let them play physical the rest of the night and we backed down.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Detroit Pistons/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/27/2006*












> *Pistons make it rough on Cavs*
> *Losing streak hits three after thorough beating*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...





> _Notebook_
> *Cavaliers crying foul on Pistons' Wallace*
> *Brown believes his hack on Z should get stiffer penalty*
> 
> ...


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Detroit Pistons/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

I expect a better showing from the cavs in this one. I expect it to be close till the end untill one team pulls apart.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer*












> _Cavs center Zydrunas Ilgauskas got the worst of it after an exchange of elbows with Detroit's Rasheed Wallace in the first quarter._
> 
> *Bowed and bloodied*
> *Pistons put hurt on Cavs*
> ...





> *Cavs must respond tonight*
> 
> Monday, February 27, 2006
> 
> ...





> *Palace has become a House of Blues*
> 
> Monday, February 27, 2006
> 
> ...





> *Slump leads to Jones holding back*
> 
> Monday, February 27, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its go time!


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

You can expect to see one hell of a game tonight.. If yesterday does not provide a wake up call, then you have NO heart and you don't deserve to be in the NBA. I expect the crowd to be hyped. I expect to see the boys playing some serious ball until the final whistle. Everyone has something to prove tonight. Snow, Damon, Drew, Flip, Z., even LeBron.

It's time to establish yourself.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow the replay of that shot from Sheed to Z looks worse than I thought at first glance....it was a straight bow to the head, no play on the ball whatsoever.

I'm amazed Z didn't do anything...usually he throws down on people fouling him hard like Ostertag or whoever.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip is going to start tonight, so it didn't take Lil Flip long to take Sasha's spot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Sasha should still see some minutes, I think he's earned it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Rasheed's public enemy #1 in Cleveland now. He's hearing it out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The way teams have been defending Lebron is illegal....they should call that every time down cause they are camping Billups in the lane all night waiting for Lebron. 

Snow should just stand in the opposite corner as far as possible cause they are not even guarding him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden is a bonehead on defense, he blows his rotation every time


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The way teams have been defending Lebron is illegal....they should call that every time down cause they are camping Billups in the lane all night waiting for Lebron.


It reminds me of when teams would camp and wait on Shaq. It's illegal everytime down the court but I guess you can't or won't call it that much, so it slides. If teams do it a little bit, you call it. If it happens a lot, I guess it slides. I don't like that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

See they called it again, the Pistons have been doing that all damn game. Every team has been doing it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass by Flip


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like Flip's aggressiveness.

That missed layup by Lebron killed our momentum or we could have won that qtr.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Flip is going to make himself some money in his cleveland days.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip is a decent passer but if he could improve his court vision just a little bit more... with his ability to drive that would wreck hell.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Cant give the Pistons so many open shots


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hopefully sasha can get off the snive tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Flip is a decent passer but if he could improve his court vision just a little bit more... with his ability to drive that would wreck hell.


Agreed..he just needs to develop his court awareness. 

Maybe some of Lebron can rub off on him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That missed layup by Lebron killed our momentum or we could have won that qtr.


The more I think about that lay up, the more I wish LeBron would have tried to crush it. It's like the last game we played... after missing a few floaters/lay up, LeBron just came in the lane and crushed it. I'd like to see that again tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great feed by Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing how much the Pistons cry about fouls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks you! Evans has been grabbing all night, finally the refs aren't letting the Pistons get away with that nonsense. 

We need to keep up our aggressiveness so we can keep getting calls.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z laying the wood


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z put a hit on Rasheed. I don't condone violence but if that Z's way of standing up for himself, then don't let yourself be punked out Zydrunas!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Low scoring affair. 35-32 with 4:57 left.

Billups get T'd up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is our chance to make a push!

Down 4 with 5 mins left, if we can string together some stops we can build a lead going into halftime.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There go the Pistons again complaining to the refs. Detroit has 5 tim duncans on the floor when it comes to *****ing to refs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Heh Maybe we should boo Lebron more often, his FT stroke is night and day


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice D by Drew!! Wow never seen that before


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Tonight feels like a playoff game. That's why I want this team in the playoffs so badly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is danger time with the Cavs: Hamilton just kills the Cavs. I would put AV to counter Rasheed


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip has sick handles. The way he did those moves real quick and got in the lane...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip has some serious handles, maybe even better than Larry


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Iam so happy Lebron has gone back to dribbling before he shoots. He is 100% while dribbling no. ME LIKES


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron has no J tonight. His form is completely awful on it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is shooting like crap from the field. Why the Cavs simply don't post him up anymore - I don't get this he is as tall as Prince but has like a 60 pounds on him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron is shooting like crap from the field. Why the Cavs simply don't post him up anymore - I don't get this he is as tall as Prince but has like a 60 pounds on him


Tonight will show us what's more important: foul shots or field goals. We've seen what happens if LeBron makes field goals but misses foul shots. Tonight might show us what happens if LeBron makes free throws but misses from the field.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Maybe he might be a good player if he does both good


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Earlier in the year he was doing both: he needs to get back to this.

Putting Lebron in the post also equals more fouls on Detroit


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron hits some of the most ridiculous shots


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by two points at halftime (42-44). 

Random thought: With Rasheed nailing jumpers and playing with the crowd, why not bring AV into the game in hopes of AV frustrating Wallace? If there's anybody who can get under your skin, it's Anderson.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^That's a good point, why is Anderson not in the rotation?

That's annoying, he has proven time and time again that he can play. What is Brown's deal.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Flip is playing the Larry Hughes role well. He can get past defenders and make things happen. Bron needs to find a way to contribute. I think his best bet is down low in the post. It will be hard, but he is strong enough to get it done. 

Damon Jones needs to move 5 feet forward and take a mid range shot. No cavaliers look good from the 3 point line except for that one Sasha threw up that bounced off the rim 4 times and went in. Establish the post and mid-range games now.. maybe the 3 pt. shot later.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^That's a good point, why is Anderson not in the rotation?
> 
> That's annoying, he has proven time and time again that he can play. What is Brown's deal.


 I don't get this either what does AV have to do? He's plays better D then any of our frontcourt players and rebounds better as well. 

It's almost like Brown doesn't want to upset any of the veterans in terms of minutes: remeber Marshall *****ing after he didn't play in the 4th of one game? Since we haven't heard a peep from AV, I suspect the Cavs have told him to just wait the year till Gooden is likely moved


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Which is BS, Anderson has literally made game winning plays defensively late in 4th quarters. 

He's an impact player, no excuse not giving him *at least* 20 mins a night.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

But did anyone notice Mike Brown went too the double staggered screen with Flip Murray and he penetrated the middle and dumped it too Drew for the dunk. Ran in one time, got one basket. Worked to perfection


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If Flip could bring the ball up more, then that would mean Lebron doesn't have to. That equals to me a perfect oppurtunity for post up chances for Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> It's almost like Brown doesn't want to upset any of the veterans in terms of minutes: remeber Marshall *****ing after he didn't play in the 4th of one game? Since we haven't heard a peep from AV, I suspect the Cavs have told him to just wait the year till Gooden is likely moved


If a coach is trying to please his players too much, then he's not in control of his team and is being too much of a "nice guy." I don't believe a coach has to rule with an iron fist by barking out orders, but any coach who is afraid of his players and second-guesses himself needs to get a better set of stones. 

I'm not sure this is the case. But if it were, I wouldn't be happy with Brown.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

B. Wallace flops as much as AV lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> But did anyone notice Mike Brown went too the double staggered screen with Flip Murray and he penetrated the middle and dumped it too Drew for the dunk. Ran in one time, got one basket. Worked to perfection


Yes indeed. This play could work 3 or 4 times a night. They better bust it out again before the game ends.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think Detroit might have trouble with Miami with a healthy Shaq. I don't think either Wallace can guard pure centers who have post games


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

NO one can really gaurd shaq


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus put in AV Brown. Rasheed is having a field day out there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

When Cleveland drives into the rim, I'm afaid because the Pistons are good at taking charges. Plus they're good at flopping. If you run the ball down the lane, you better be careful.

James with a nice smash. That's what I want to see. Less lay ups, less floaters. Crush that stuff, man!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Pistons run the same play every time down.

Pick and roll with Sheed using either Billups or Hamilton.

It's indefensible because Sheed either rolls out for a 3 or billups/hamilton roll for a 15 footer or layup


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game feels like it going down to the wire. I'm wondering if Flip stays in Cleveland how a Hughes and Flip backcourt would work?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The Pistons run the same play every time down.
> 
> Pick and roll with Sheed using either Billups or Hamilton.
> 
> It's indefensible because Sheed either rolls out for a 3 or billups/hamilton roll for a 15 footer or layup


 AV would help: remember how he harassed Nash on pick and rolls


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The Pistons run the same play every time down.
> 
> Pick and roll with Sheed using either Billups or Hamilton.
> 
> It's indefensible because Sheed either rolls out for a 3 or billups/hamilton roll for a 15 footer or layup


That makes me mad because if D. Jones was nailing shots, our pick-and-roll would be unstoppable too. James goes down the lane or you give up a wide open 3-pointer: pick your poison. But our version of this isn't as potent.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great run out. I love seeing James dunk in transition.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

make a ****ing shot DJ


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm glad i'm seeing D. jones with Flip in there. I never want to see Snow and Jones in there together again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron in the groove, we need to make our run now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with 10 points in the 3rd quarter. Yet another strong quarter in the second half for LeBron James.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Flip doesn't play defense? What!?


Ferry got a huge steal. But I guess Wilks is playing well for Seattle too. But damn. What a move by Ferry.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah we might have to consider resigning Flip. 

We need a good backup for Hughes since he's always hurt, hell he might even fit in as a starter in the backcourt with Larry.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flip isn't a PG: probably why he failed at PG in Seattle. He's almost an exact duplicate of Hughes except in a slightly shorter package and less passing skills


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Flip & Bron are having some fun. Bron's shot is back. now maybe Detroit will have to spread out wider on D, and things can open up for everyone.

Murray deserves this start.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden might be the worst post defender in the NBA


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How would a Flip and Larry backcourt work? Larry would be the PG basically. Only concern would be the outside shooting


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin get AV in the game: is he hurt or something?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Call a timeout Brown: Detroit on a run


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip and Larry could rotate ball handling duties and Larry could be the primary playmaker


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gooden might be the worst post defender in the NBA


Some nights Drew is great and other nights he's bad. Which Drew is really the real Drew?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Freakin get AV in the game: is he hurt or something?


It's getting ridiculous


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip has some quick hands defensively and can move his feet...his problems on D must have been effort related


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Washington again winning big right now: there making a big push on the Cavs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Flip isn't a PG: probably why he failed at PG in Seattle. He's almost an exact duplicate of Hughes except in a slightly shorter package and less passing skills


I think between he, Lebron, and Hughes, you don't need a point guard. All three of those guys can handle the ball, and all of them can pass the ball. Defensively is where something like that would pay dividends, having 3 long armed ball hawks patrolling the perimeter and pressuring opposing backcourts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Washington again winning big right now: there making a big push on the Cavs


Yeah that loss was a killer, 2 game swing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs nice 3 ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron playing aggressively early in the 4th = great sign


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

gimme a break with the FT call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is playing like Pierce out there: throwing his body into the lane and Detroit is fouling him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

stupid shot by DJ


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My God i just hate D. Jones and D. Marshall: freakin useless unless they hit 3's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do we jack 3's everytime we build any kind of lead....so stupid

We draw 2 fouls early in the qtr and go away from it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mental mistakes killing us


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Jones and Marsh 0-6 from distance...Hold up on those shots boys.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Marsh missing 2 Free Throws what the problem?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Marshall and Jones: Does Brown realize we look crap out there with them in there? 

AV= ZERO minutes today: bull****


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs need to draw one more foul to send Detroit over the foul limit. Attack the rim.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV getting no minutes is inexcusable


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Freakin Marshall and Jones: Does Brown realize we look crap out there with them in there?
> 
> AV= ZERO minutes today: bull****


I said I would wait a few more games but I want to say it now. Damon Jones is the poor man's JJ Redick. I had that feeling in my gut for some time but it's becoming obvious now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crappy basketball right now. Turnovers and second chance points. Ugh.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Time becoming a factor now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We have the worst homecourt advantage in terms of ref calls in the league: First the Snow call and this Z call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

6 point lead is huge against Detroit with just 4 minutes to go. I'm not sure we'll be able to come back from this.

Great Lebron misses a FT.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> We have the worst homecourt advantage in terms of ref calls in the league: First the Snow call and this Z call


Worst homecourt advantage in terms of everything. The Crowd is one of the least rowdy in the NBA for a top team in the eastern conference.

Cavs on their way to the loss again tonight. Looks a lot like the end of the Wizards game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Lebron can get this next FT and we can get another stop and score we have a shot. 

If he misses the team (and his confidence) will be deflated and it's game over.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Offensive rebounds by Detroit is killing time and now a 7 point lead


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Detroit has just absolutely locked us up and Hamilton is murdering us....

Great support by the homecrowd too  , how about some chants of defense to build up the energy of the squad


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game is over I think with that Flip TO. Nice timeout Brown about 4 minutes too late.

Another poorly coached game by Brown


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game over.

Flip is probably starting to miss Seattle. He hasn't seen a Cavs win since coming over.

On the plus side, our schedule lightens up for March. But the team has to focus or we could be looking at another second half collapse.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Donyell can't Hang with a physical team like this. Drew or Anderson should be out there (or BOTH). We need rebounds and hustle play. 

Bron has to come alive too..

LET'S GO !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The TO's is something I have to complement Suanders with: always seem to call a TO right when momentum began to shift rather then wait for a run to build. Impeccable timing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> This game is over I think with that Flip TO. Nice timeout Brown about 4 minutes too late.
> 
> Another poorly coached game by Brown


He's been outclassed by Saunders.

Cavs are basically winning on talent


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs have just given up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another thing why Did Jones see so much time when Pavs actually hit 2 3 pointers. Don't you try to milk players who have it going? Baffling game by our coach


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

In March we do have it a bit easier...I don't see why we can't play 10-5 or better in March, thats if the team steps it up a notch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs on their losing rollercoaster again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn I really thought we could get this one down the stretch...the effort was much better but mental mistakes killed us. 

Hard to believe but we're tied in the loss column with Washington and Indiana now...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. You guys need to get off Mike Brown's back. It looks like the same team that quit on Brendan Malone. And the same team that got Paul Silas fired. How many coaches before you guys put some of the blame on the players. If they did what Mike Brown has been coaching they would be a top team in the NBA. When they hustle and focus on their defense first, they are a deadly team. When they don't defend the pick and roll and turn the ball over, they look NBDL level.

It's not about the rotations, damnit. It's about players not focusing for 48 minutes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Cavs on their losing rollercoaster again.


This team has been doing the streak play all year long, it's baffling.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

> Man. You guys need to get off Mike Brown's back. It looks like the same team that quit on Brendan Malone. And the same team that got Paul Silas fired. How many coaches before you guys put some of the blame on the players. If they did what Mike Brown has been coaching they would be a top team in the NBA. When they hustle and focus on their defense first, they are a deadly team. When they don't defend the pick and roll and turn the ball over, they look NBDL level.
> 
> It's not about the rotations, damnit. It's about players not focusing for 48 minutes.


That may be one of the better opinion posts I have seen since being here. Great, great point.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Time to scoreboard watch...Was @ Memphis, Milwaukee @ Denver

Was up 6 @ Memphis...if they pull that one out we could be in trouble cause they are really rolling


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Man. You guys need to get off Mike Brown's back. It looks like the same team that quit on Brendan Malone. And the same team that got Paul Silas fired. How many coaches before you guys put some of the blame on the players. If they did what Mike Brown has been coaching they would be a top team in the NBA. When they hustle and focus on their defense first, they are a deadly team. When they don't defend the pick and roll and turn the ball over, they look NBDL level.
> 
> It's not about the rotations, damnit. It's about players not focusing for 48 minutes.


 I disaggre with this strongly: the players played hard and stuck with the Pistons. 

He had one player who actually hit two jumpshots but continues to play over him a guy who has consistently shown that despite being the best shooter in the world he can't hit wide open threes and whose man to man D is terrible.

How can you play AV no minutes out there either? Marshall 1-6 out there. This is also something we're not coming up with at the endof the game either. These comments were flying during the game

This team also is not like last years: Lebron is a better player, Z is healthy, Pavlovic is playing better, actually acquired a decent player in Flip (compare that to Jiri) and supposedly we have outside shooter in Jones and Marshall


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I agree, the momentum killers in this game were DJ and Marshall bricking 3's.

DJ hits that one corner 3 and I think we roll along. We had a shot to gain some separation against Detroit's bench but DJ's two bricks and Marshall's off the backboard shot just kills your momentum.

AV not getting any minutes when Marshall is sucking is inexcusable as well. He brings energy to the crowd, would have helped keep the Pistons from killing us so badly on the boards and is our best post defender.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ Those offensive rebounds were murder in the fourth.

I'll repeat again this team is not last years' in terms of talent: from my edited post -
This team also is not like last years: Lebron is a better player, Z is healthy, Pavlovic is playing better, actually acquired a decent player in Flip (compare that to Jiri) and supposedly we have outside shooter in Jones and Marshall


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't watch the game but w'sup wit Anderson and Sasha not gittin any time...Especially when Flip, DJ, and Donyell go a combined 3 for 23...Mike Brown needs to step his game up before the team collapses.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Detroit 84, Cleveland 72*


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Box Score*

Another loss against Detroit for the Cavs... I sincerely hope they don't have another second half meltdown ala last year.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

This was ugly. Amon Ones killed us. Snow can not make an open 11 footer. Murray struggled from the field and nobody checked out. The Pistons are by far a better team.  I see now why everyone is giving them so much love. The Cavs should be disappointed with these losses but must bounce back. I know they were tough but the were to the best team in the league. Gotta have wednesday's game.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> We have the worst homecourt advantage in terms of ref calls in the league: First the Snow call and this Z call


Huh? Am I reading the box score wrong or were the free throw attempts 23-12 in favor of Cleveland?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AtomGreen said:


> Huh? Am I reading the box score wrong or were the free throw attempts 23-12 in favor of Cleveland?


 FTA attempts don't give you a very clear picture of ref calls. Detroit doesn't have anyone who would i call a slasher and there best post player camped out the 3 point line.

Compare that to the Cavs who have Lebron and Flip who score a bunch of there points in the paint by aggresive drives


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> FTA attempts don't give you a very clear picture of ref calls. Detroit doesn't have anyone who would i call a slasher and there best post player camped out the 3 point line.
> 
> Compare that to the Cavs who have Lebron and Flip who score a bunch of there points in the paint by aggresive drives


Yet Detroit averaged just one more three point attempt per quarter than Cleveland. 

I'll give you Bron, but Flip was a jump shooter tonight...and a poor one at that. 

*The calls were fair tonight*, both teams got away with some obvious fouls. Selection perception and a biased broadcast encourage you to watch and retain the facts of the game in a certain 'pro-your-team' light. It's human nature.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AtomGreen said:


> *The calls were fair tonight*, both teams got away with some obvious fouls. Selection perception and a biased broadcast encourage you to watch and retain the facts of the game in a certain 'pro-your-team' light. It's human nature.


If you think the calls were fair tonight, then why did you mention the box score in your previous post? Solely using free throw numbers doesn't tell you how much handchecking or riding or slapping that goes on in a game. It doesn't tell you if one team played more physical than the other. The Pistons played great defense. Part of their ability to take away the drive was their compact, dense defensive scheme. There were moments I thought the scheme was simply illegal defense (illegal lane occupation) and other times uncalled contact.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> FTA attempts don't give you a very clear picture of ref calls. Detroit doesn't have anyone who would i call a slasher and there best post player camped out the 3 point line.
> 
> Compare that to the Cavs who have Lebron and Flip who score a bunch of there points in the paint by aggresive drives


Give it a rest man. Now I'm one who NEVER complains about the calls, but in light of your statement I have to say the first half officiating against the Pistons was horrible. As usual all officiating evens out in the end but those calls against the Pistons took away a lot of their momentum. No way the Cavs were robbed by officiating tonight. The Cavs were thoroughly outplayed and outcoached.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

For once in my Life i am going to stick up for Damon Jones. Not because i think he is good, just because he is performing at his Career level.

Everyone right now needs to go to www.nba.com and look at his career stats. Never once did he make over 100 3-pointers in his career until last year, when he blew his # away and hit 225. Also last year was the first time he shot over .400 percent from beyone the arc (assuming he shoots over 50 attempts on the season).

So basically Damon is shooting at his career average around .355 percent. He has career stats in about every category last year, while this year he is once again near his career average (besides assist)

Now as for Marshall. I know my whole house here will agree with me if they read this post. He drives me nutz, i really hate this guy. If you watch a month full of Cavs games you would think he averaged 3 pts 4 boards in 25minutes and shot 10% from the field. At times it looks like he has never had to put the ball on the floor and actually driblle, it looks childish at times.

He is shooting his lowest from beyond the arc since 1997. And that is all he does. Ive seen him post up maybe a handful of times. And you can argue that he rebounds, but any 6'10 Power Forward will have the ball come in their hands if they play enough. He just drives me nutz, atleast it looks like Damon is trying other things because his shot isnt falling. As for Marshall its the 3pointer or nothing.

Damon has taken about 12 shots in the last 4 games, you cant hate on him for that. He is trying to creat and penetrate and play some defense, Marshall i cannot speak for.

Please someone agree/disagree on the almost Marshall hatered, and i thought i would stick up for Damon for once. Not because he is playing well, he is just playing up to "Damon" status.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

P33r~ said:


> Give it a rest man. Now I'm one who NEVER complains about the calls, but in light of your statement I have to say the first half officiating against the Pistons was horrible. As usual all officiating evens out in the end but those calls against the Pistons took away a lot of their momentum. No way the Cavs were robbed by officiating tonight. The Cavs were thoroughly outplayed and outcoached.


I don't believe in even officiating. As a Cavs fan, I can clearly tell you nights when my team robbed the other team blind (calls in our favor). And on other nights, the opposite happens. It's rare for things to be perfectly in the middle. Usually, calls are not to an extreme (a team getting robbed), but most nights it seems to slightly help one team more than the other. I wouldn't call what happened tonight a big event or a major travesty. I'd just say the calls showed slight favorism (nothing huge, no conspiracy, nothing terrible)... nothing out of this world but a little noticeable.


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

remy23 said:


> I don't believe in even officiating. As a Cavs fan, I can clearly tell you nights when my team robbed the other team blind (calls in our favor). And on other nights, the opposite happens. It's rare for things to be perfectly in the middle. Usually, calls are not to an extreme (a team getting robbed), but most nights it seems to slightly help one team more than the other. I wouldn't call what happened tonight a big event or a major travesty. I'd just say the calls showed slight favorism (nothing huge, no conspiracy, nothing terrible)... nothing out of this world but a little noticeable.


I thought they were straight out ridiculous in the first half. All those techs flying Detroits way over nothing. That was STUUUUPIDD... lol. I do think they did even out a lot after half-time though. Those refs just seem so biased sometimes. Then it's like they get a call at half-time and its the big man on the other end telling them to be a little more fair OR ELSE!!.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> For once in my Life i am going to stick up for Damon Jones. Not because i think he is good, just because he is performing at his Career level.
> 
> Everyone right now needs to go to www.nba.com and look at his career stats. Never once did he make over 100 3-pointers in his career until last year, when he blew his # away and hit 225. Also last year was the first time he shot over .400 percent from beyone the arc (assuming he shoots over 50 attempts on the season).
> 
> ...


 Like I said when Marshall is on he looks great. The problem he is only "on" like one every 5 games. The rest of the time he looks really old out there and has terrible shot selection.

Even with Hughes hurt, I think Ferry made the right move by signing him. Anybody who watched the Cavs before afer Hughes went down can see how much better we were with him. Marshall and Jones just suck IMO however: limited players whose minutes need to be cut down. Note I'm not saying they should be benched but I don't they have earned the minute they are getting


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AtomGreen said:


> Yet Detroit averaged just one more three point attempt per quarter than Cleveland.
> 
> I'll give you Bron, but Flip was a jump shooter tonight...and a poor one at that.
> 
> *The calls were fair tonight*, both teams got away with some obvious fouls. Selection perception and a biased broadcast encourage you to watch and retain the facts of the game in a certain 'pro-your-team' light. It's human nature.


 What I am actually saying is after watching tons of game through the years is that home teams usually get the edge in calls. Always has been and always will be.

I didn't say that Detroit won because of FT's or officiating: I simply said that there is no referee favoritism for the Cavs at home. This is something that is odd because I've watched tons of game Cavs and non Cavs and home teams naturally get a slight edge in calls


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

xPAGANx said:


> I thought they were straight out ridiculous in the first half. All those techs flying Detroits way over nothing. That was STUUUUPIDD... lol. I do think they did even out a lot after half-time though. Those refs just seem so biased sometimes. Then it's like they get a call at half-time and its the big man on the other end telling them to be a little more fair OR ELSE!!.


Just to clarify (and didn't see the game) - the officials in any level meet at half time and will go over calls. I'm sure they realized some of the calls were bad and that they missed some. So they got together and went over it and made adjustments. Very similar to what the players/coaches for the Cavs/Pistons were doing. All in the evaluation process. That is in addition to the game review once the final buzzer goes off.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/28/2006*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Ilgauskas brings justice*
> *Wallace not suspended for hit, so center responds with own flagrant foul*
> 
> ...





> *Cavs push, but Pistons shove back*
> *Detroit displays its mettle by taking game away in rough fourth quarter*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer | Tuesday, February 28, 2006*












> *Payback? Wallace gets his way*
> 
> Tuesday, February 28, 2006
> 
> ...





> *Nine just won’t do it*
> *Fourth-quarter fade stretches skid to four*
> 
> Tuesday, February 28, 2006
> ...





> *Was fine enough? Z doesn’t complain*
> 
> Tuesday, February 28, 2006
> 
> ...


----------

